# DIAGRAMA DEL SONY hcd-XB4  Y HCD-XB33



## el terror (Jul 7, 2011)

Solicito el favor de enviarme quien pueda, los diagramas de los equipos sony HCD-XB33 y HCD-XB4. No les encienden los display, lo demas esta bien. Gracias.


----------



## betodj (Jul 7, 2011)

Vaya este tema debe ir en diagramas y .... Bueno amigo terror al parecer te cayo nuevamente otro equipo sony HCD XXX.

 ver el post #10 de : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/eequipo-audio-sony-hcd-gn800-47581/  ahi esta un  link (proporcionado por el colega Helminto G) donde seguramente estara el diagrama.


PD. En el apartado " diagramas y mas diagramas" esta tambien el enlace para el HCD XB44

Un saludo...


Usar el buscador :enfadado:


----------

